# MANILA | Park Central Towers | 248m | 69 fl | 189m | 57 fl | U/C



## anakngpasig

*Ayala Land Premier to build P20.5-Billion project on former site of Mandarin Hotel*
July 26, 2016



> -clipped-
> The Park Central South Tower, which will be 69 stories high or about *276 meters*, will have 281 private residences with 12 different unit designs and layouts.
> -clipped-


Business Mirror

It's 276 meters tall :banana:


----------



## anakngpasig

*Coco Midel*


----------



## Jose Mari

anakngpasig said:


> *Ayala Land Premier to build P20.5-Billion project on former site of Mandarin Hotel*
> July 26, 2016
> 
> 
> Business Mirror
> 
> It's 276 meters tall :banana:



Sounds about right. kay: Zuellig (center) is gonna be dwarfed by its new glassy neighbors. 



ajosh821 said:


> *rappler*


----------



## anakngpasig

^^This will also look imposing especially when viewed from the Ayala Edsa interchange. :cheers:


----------



## Jim856796

anakngpasig said:


> There are new reports which say that only the bigger apartments will have a swimming pool though...


Still, as unlikely as it is in reality, I think it would be cool (and rather ambitious) for an apartment building to have every single unit have its own private pool.


----------



## anakngpasig

^^I agree, that would have been really cool.


----------



## anakngpasig

Rappler


----------



## Tupac96

When will this begin construction?


----------



## anakngpasig

^^Demolition of the former structure was just finished last month. Now, they're already driving piles.


----------



## anakngpasig




----------



## Jose Mari

^^ Looks great and prominent in the skyline, and also taller than Discovery Primea(260-ish m) on the left . Better if it included Ayala Tower Two, Mandarin Oriental and Two Roxas.


----------



## anakngpasig

^^Hope Gateway Tower 2 in NoMA District will also be at least a 900-footer. GT Tower, even at 217 m, is hardly visible in that photo taken from Fort Bonifacio.


----------



## anakngpasig

Rainy Friday update (12 Aug 2016)


sonofquezon said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig




----------



## anakngpasig

Goldcentric


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|24|2016_










*John Avellana Lim*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|26|2016_










*Jieun Sim*


----------



## danielradev

..... this would be perfect place for a park


----------



## anakngpasig

FYI only: PCT *Price Range is ₱33 million to ₱477 million (US$710,000 to US$10.26 million)*, 63% sold as of today, Project Grand Launching this Sunday, 4 Sept 2016:


----------



## anakngpasig

*Anadem Collection* - Unit Range: Villa - 809sqm - 1,635 sqm; Suite - 239-240 sqm

_Anadem Suite Gourmet Kitchen_









_Anadem Villa 3 Entertainment Area_









*Aquaview Villa Collection* - Unit Range: 286sqm - 422sqm

_3BR Aquaview Villa Living and Dining Area_









_4BR Aquaview Villa Master T&B_









*Skyview Villa Collection* - Unit Range: 229sqm - 284sqm

_3BR Skyview Villa Plus Living and Dining_









_3BR Skyview Villa Living and Dining_








Ayala Land Premier


----------



## anakngpasig

31 August 2016


sonofquezon said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

*Scale Model*










*Inigo Paolo Nino C. Lagunilla*




ajosh821 said:


> *Coco Midel*


----------



## eyesky

SURVEY! Do you guys think it will be totally sold out this Sunday?


----------



## anakngpasig

^^I think so. It's not the first time these expensive condos get sold out in one day, though. I think Raffles Residences and Discovery Primea also sold out all units on launch dates.


----------



## Jose Mari

The Suites in BGC too.


----------



## Jose Mari

*Hubert John Abad Alagaban*


----------



## anakngpasig

^^oh my! That's a nice massing model! PCT's massive.


----------



## Jose Mari

^^ All that's missing is Ayala Tower 3, the tallest in the triangle based on original master plans.  I think that parking lot on the corner across Shangri-La and the Peninsula would be ideal for it.


----------



## anakngpasig

Yeah, I also think that's where Ayala Tower 3 will be. The original plan for it before the Asian Crisis was an 88-storey office building but was scrapped for obvious reasons. Hopefully, it'll be revived soon.


----------



## anakngpasig

ALP


----------



## eyesky

Showflat is still closed until September 10.


----------



## anakngpasig

kay:


reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/nairamiranda88/


----------



## atha9kd5

Great design! It should be rebuilt like that in the future.


----------



## anakngpasig




----------



## Jose Mari

^^ No wonder you've been having construction dreams.  Great job. You even tweaked the perspective right. That placeholder for the other tower looks funny though.


----------



## Jose Mari

_09|11|2016_










*Genesis-Anne Mijares*


----------



## anakngpasig

Jose Mari said:


> ^^ No wonder you've been having construction dreams.  Great job. You even tweaked the perspective right. That placeholder for the other tower looks funny though.


Thanks lol. I got bored on a rainy Friday night, so I was thinking I might as well spend it productively.


----------



## anakngpasig

joycebenito


----------



## Jose Mari

_09|15|2016_










*Anna Platano*


----------



## Jose Mari

bottom


_09|22|2016_










*Lachie Carter*


----------



## Jose Mari

_09|26|2016_










*Jekki Pascual*


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|02|2016_










*Aldryn Joshua Cabuso*


----------



## Jose Mari

models




reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/jeannelouisee/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/kachoftheday/


----------



## anakngpasig

*2 October 2016*


ajosh821 said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

right half

_10|05|2016_










*meg_dc*


----------



## eyesky




----------



## Jose Mari

*allan1022*


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|05|2016_










*marinela0427*


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|06|2016_










*mark1986soerensen*


----------



## Jose Mari

Very high ceilings in their showflat. kay:

_10|07|2016_










*reblph*


----------



## Jose Mari

bottom right corner

_10|07|2016_










*Stoute Meid*


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|11|2016_










*Raffy Tesoro*


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|12|2016_










*Artem Zverev*


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|24|2016_










*kailxviii*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|09|2016_










*Calypso Alaia*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|09|2016_










*mari_madeleinalyn*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Trina Aguas*


----------



## eyesky




----------



## Jose Mari

_11|23|2016_










*Mija de Rijk*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|01|2016_










*Hayato Honda*


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|25|2017_










*Nikki de Asis*


----------



## anakngpasig

A glimpse of the retail podium interiors:








https://www.a3-studios.com/per


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|19|2017_










*Diana Nonisa y Tabug*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|26|2017_










*Kaisser Vince*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|01|2017_










*Arsi Baltazar*



_06|02|2017_










*Magnus Lindgren*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|07|2017_










*irene1422*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|24|2017_










*Jose Bayani Baylon*


----------



## anakngpasig

^^Awesome find, bruh! :cheers:


----------



## Jose Mari

*Nelly Sanchez*


----------



## anakngpasig

I want to live here. :tongue2: :lol:


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|01|2017_










*i_am_h81*


----------



## anakngpasig

5 July 2017


cocopops said:


> Taken today


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|27|2017_










*fishfileigh*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|05|2017_










*Angel Agustin*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|09|2017_










_*kylitakinse*_


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|16|2017_










*libredon77*


----------



## anakngpasig

Inquirer


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|09|2017_










*shozo_tahara*


----------



## eyesky

North Tower Public Launch will be November 19, 2017

Up to 3% price increase on all units on December 2017.


----------



## eyesky

Stunning view from PCT overlooking Urdaneta Village and East of Ayala Makati.

​


----------



## eyesky

Park Central Towers: The Retail Podium along Makati Avenue.


----------



## eyesky

Park Central Towers: View from the 4 bedroom Aquaview Villa's Private Pool


----------



## eyesky

Park Central Towers: Skyview Villa with double volume living and dining area 
(floor to ceiling height of almost 6 meters or 20 feet)


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|15|2017_










*King Magracia*


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|18|2017_










*Krestle Lailene Deomampo*


----------



## eyesky

​


----------



## anakngpasig




----------



## Jose Mari

Looks like it's already U/C. 

_11|10|2017_










*Charles Mitchell*


----------



## ajosh821

Taken Today


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|09|2017_










*Tina Zamora*


----------



## ajosh821

Tower crane up (Taken this morning)


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|20|2017_




























*sitisak.z*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|26|2017_










*katie_apps*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|02|2017_










*Graham Mar Ostan*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|05|2017_










*Doms Dominguez*


----------



## Jose Mari

crane


_12|07|2017_










*petro_nadya*


----------



## Jose Mari

bottom left corner


_12|14|2017_










*videoluxorg*


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|16|2018_










*perfectillumark*


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|19|2018_




























*tsertsan*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|12|2018_










*Frederick Bautista*


----------



## ajosh821

Taken Today (with two cranes below)


----------



## anakngpasig

26 Feb 2018


ManilaMetro said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig

*4 March 2018*








_own photo_


----------



## anakngpasig

*29 March 2018*








own pic


----------



## anakngpasig

Ayala Land Premier


----------



## ajosh821

Taken Today


----------



## anakngpasig

*6 May 2018*








own pic


----------



## Romanova

Wow, renders of the foyer look amazing


----------



## Knitemplar

Just ridiculous. They (Ayala) are cramming even MORE congestion into the already bursting seams of Makati. Really quite ridiculous.


----------



## anakngpasig

The Makati Cityscape by Nick Digital, on Flickr


----------



## Jose Mari

Mandarin Oriental it replaced.


_05|14|2018_










*Annie U. Yahat*










*streetsofmnl*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|19|2018_



















*Sam O*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|21|2018_










*Mark Allen Malabanan*


----------



## ajosh821

Today


----------



## anakngpasig




----------



## Jose Mari

_06|07|2018_










*KJDG Photography*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|22|2018_










*phil_amer*


----------



## ajosh821

Today


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|22|2018_










*Lance Romel*



_06|25|2018_










*Rod Escalada*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|28|2018_










*Joel Joves*


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|18|2018_










*Victoria Hastings*


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|21|2018_










*Mercedes Artola*


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|24|2018_










*Ms. Olen Juarez-Lim*


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|29|2018_










*Vaughn Sten Clausen Villegas*


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|31|2018_










*traveller_celiac*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



Jose Mari said:


> Victoria Hastings​


----------



## anakngpasig

*2 November 2018*


----------



## anakngpasig




----------



## Jose Mari

_11|08|2018_










*Clark Steven Olalia*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|11|2018_










*sam_chernin*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



tambay328 said:


>


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



tambay328 said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|19|2018_










*Edwin Borja*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|30|2018_










*JB Amarante*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|03|2018_










*_r1cky_l*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|05|2018_










*Jasher Daquioag*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|11|2018_










*GD Arias*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|24|2018_










*Rhy Vibal*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|25|2018_










*boner_ph*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|28|2018_










*Queenie Villasin*











*Victoria Romulo*


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|20|2019_










*Dominik Pollin*


----------



## Jose Mari

extreme right


_04|30|2019_










*Hermano Arden Asuncion Lorena*


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|30|2019_










*Ericson Morales*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|05|2019_



















*rinma0209*


----------



## sunstarcebu

^^
What's the name of that hotel/condo with a commanding view of Makati Skyline?


----------



## Jose Mari

sunstarcebu said:


> ^^
> What's the name of that hotel/condo with a commanding view of Makati Skyline?


That was taken from the pool deck of Discovery Primea.


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|15|2019_










*mattnbreck*










*christy_fuelpt*











*chefzekewray*


----------



## anakngpasig

Good to see it getting taller and taller! :cheers:


----------



## luis4083

Are they constructing the two towers simultaneously like the Ayala Triangle Gardens?


----------



## anakngpasig

^^Yes, it's just that the North Tower is still below ground atm.


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|21|2019_










*Kevin Redder*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|05|2019_










*Angel Aquino*



_06|06|2019_










*Aldrin Barrido*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|09|2019_










*pg7772*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|11|2019_










*palau_mkdiveresort*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|15|2019_










*Ej Salas*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|19|2019_










*Vincent Tanching*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|24|2019_










*Kent Neil Datoon*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|24|2019_










*Jenn Abbey*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|28|2019_










*Dale Frances*


----------



## anakngpasig

*30 June 2019*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|30|2019_










*Annilie Camay*


----------



## anakngpasig

*30 June 2019*









curtain wall mock-up


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|16|2019_










*angie_19950*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|17|2019_










*swaggyyy_v*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|20|2019_










*Tanya Ilarde*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|27|2019_











*k.ali.93*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|02|2019_










*Matthias Canales*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|06|2019_










*akane_yahata*


----------



## anakngpasig

*11 August 2019*


----------



## anakngpasig

Philippine Tatler


----------



## anakngpasig

19 October 2019


Brixjohn said:


> Taken October 19, 2019


----------



## anakngpasig

22 December 2019


reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/shereendelacruz/


----------



## anakngpasig

Latest renders from SCDA:


reyvil888 said:


> New rendering of Park Central from SCDA Architects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/scda_architects/


----------



## anakngpasig

17 Jan 2020


reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/photosbydvf/


----------



## anakngpasig

23 January 2020


reyvil888 said:


> Construction update
> From left : Garden Towers , One Ayala , Mandarin Oriental/Ayala Triangle Tower 2 , Park Central Towers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/knopinette/


----------



## anakngpasig

25 Feb 2020


reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/jinsata/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/komeao/


----------



## ajosh821

*Warsaw Boy*










*Reinmar Llamado*


----------



## ajosh821

*Nix*


----------



## ajosh821

*JB, RND*


----------



## ajosh821

*eph381654*


----------



## [email protected]

princenitram said:


> Passed by earlier...


----------



## ajosh821

*12/29/2021








*


----------



## princenitram

Happy New Year folks!!!!!!!!!

Wishing you all a prosperous 2022!!!


----------



## ajosh821

*1/30/2022 *by @jezhang

*







*


----------



## ajosh821

*02/09/2022* - *Foto Nomad*

*







*


----------



## [email protected]

johnrob15 said:


> February 11, 2022


----------



## [email protected]

johnrob15 said:


> February 12, 2022


----------



## [email protected]

johnrob15 said:


> February 19, 2022


----------



## [email protected]

binbin90 said:


> Taken last Sunday, saya lang walang cars


----------



## shaKEIRa




----------



## [email protected]

watpad said:


> Update
> Feb 4 2022
> From City Explorer


----------



## ajosh821

*03/05/2022 - Arckin James








*


----------



## [email protected]

erzo01 said:


> Taken yesterday














pinoyako2010 said:


> *Park Central Towers*
> Taken March 11, 2022
> These were taken while on a car along EDSA so sorry for the quality 😅


----------



## ajosh821

*03/07/2022* - *Egai Soriano Devera*

*







*


----------



## [email protected]

johnrob15 said:


> March 18, 2022


----------



## [email protected]

johnrob15 said:


> March 26, 2022


----------



## [email protected]

luis4083 said:


> c/o My Perspectives


----------



## [email protected]

erzo01 said:


> Taken earlier today


----------



## ajosh821

*04/02/2022 *own updates


----------



## ajosh821

*04/02/2022 *backlog photos.































-----

*04/07/2022* - *Kyle Aranza*


----------

